# Costco meats thread (pricing and favorite cuts)



## mummel (Jul 21, 2015)

For me it's got to be the 5-7lb boneless pork butts they sell for $1.89 / lb.  Great quality stuff.  What are you guys buying?













IMG_2414.JPG



__ mummel
__ Jul 21, 2015


----------



## mummel (Jul 21, 2015)

Is eye of round good for making sausages?  Is it fatty enough?  Seems like it's a similar price as their ground beef and I would like to try an unground beef cut.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2015)

Very little fat in eye of round....    you can always add bacon ends and pieces...


----------



## kihler (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree with Dave. There is almost no fat in the eye of the round. You can use eye of the round if you buy some pork or beef fat and add it to the sausage. I think you need about 25 to 30 percent fat for good sausage.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2015)

I can't say I care for their boneless butts. Sure, they're a good price, but it looks like they hacked at them with an English broadsword. They're usually so badly mangled that I have to tie them back together to hold their shape. Ok if you're going to grind them into sausage, I suppose.

I did buy recently some good 85/15 hamburger for something like $3.79 lb., and ground pork for around $2.89 lb. that was of very good quality. And of course, some Costcos are now selling skinless pork belly. I pick up some for $1.99 lb.


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 21, 2015)

When they say "by the case," does that mean you have to buy the entire box, which will end up being hundreds of dollars? 

Do you guys know how much meat each box averages?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2015)

"By the case" does mean the whole box. You get it a little less expensive per lb. that way. Price depends on what cut you're buying.


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 21, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> I can't say I care for their boneless butts. Sure, they're a good price, but it looks like they hacked at them with an English broadsword. They're usually so badly mangled that I have to tie them back together to hold their shape. Ok if you're going to grind them into sausage, I suppose.
> 
> I did buy recently some good 85/15 hamburger for something like $3.79 lb., and ground pork for around $2.89 lb. that was of very good quality. And of course, some Costcos are now selling skinless pork belly. I pick up some for $1.99 lb.





mneeley490 said:


> "By the case" does mean the whole box. You get it a little less expensive per lb. that way. Price depends on what cut you're buying.


looks like you only save a little bit of money but have to buy a whole lot! i agree about the boneless pork butt being mangled to death. last time i couldn't even figure out how to tape it back together. i've heard that you can sometimes request the bone-in version if you talk to the meat guys behind the glass, has anyone ever tried this w/success?

my favorite meats from costco are:

lamb lion chops
rack of lamb
leg of lamb (why is the lamb from costco is so good)
new york steaks (not recently due to price, they've gone up in price by $2 to $3 per lb)
rib eye steaks (price.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  same with ny steaks..)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 21, 2015)

That's a great price.  Last bone-in butt I bought at Costco was about $4 a pound.

Gary


----------



## kihler (Jul 21, 2015)

I de bone my pork butts. It takes about 10 minutes, but the finished product looks good and can be tied very easy. I smoke the bones and use them for soup. Unless you need 10 + butts, doing the de boning is the only way to go.


----------



## mummel (Jul 21, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> I can't say I care for their boneless butts. Sure, they're a good price, but it looks like they hacked at them with an English broadsword. They're usually so badly mangled that I have to tie them back together to hold their shape. Ok if you're going to grind them into sausage, I suppose.
> 
> I did buy recently some good 85/15 hamburger for something like $3.79 lb., and ground pork for around $2.89 lb. that was of very good quality. And of course, some Costcos are now selling skinless pork belly. I pick up some for $1.99 lb.


Man you local Costco's butcher must be a noob.  Check this one.  Out.  Never had an issue. 













image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2015)

mummel said:


> Man you local Costco's butcher must be a noob.  Check this one.  Out.  Never had an issue.


I'm pretty sure that's the way they come from the meat packing plant. Usually in those boxes, 2 to a cryovac package.


----------



## humdinger (Jul 21, 2015)

I prefer bone-in butts. I think it tastes better, but that's my humble opinion. On a brighter note my local costco (Utica, MI) had a Prime brisket out in the cooler this weekend. I didn't catch the per pound price, but the total price was about $52 and it was a big packer! I think the Select packers were about $50 just 6 months ago. Woo hoo! Beef is finally coming down in price. (a little)


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

It turns out Wegmans has $1.49 / lb everyday price, bone in butts without the cap, which is a better deal than Costco.  FYI.


----------



## joe black (Jul 24, 2015)

I really like the Swifts loin back ribs.  They are baby backs with some of the loin still on.  Very meaty and great taste.  There are 3 nice racks in a cryovac with the membrane already pulled.  I didn't like the looks of the boneless butts, but that's ok because I like the bone-in better.  They have some organic chickens that I bought.  They had a funky taste and were small.  I'm not buying chickens at Costco any more.  I can't find regular ones there.


----------



## gpb11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Too bad the nearest Wegmans is a 1300 mile round trip!  I'll just have to settle with $1.68/lb at Sam's.:)


----------



## will75 (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone in tampa/brandon/clearwater area.. Do you know if they have bone in butts or should i just check wallyworld/win dixie... i can get them $1.50-1.75 a pound sometimes from the dixie that are very nice with even good money muscles.  Not that i care about slicing. i just pull. But anyway, I figured costco would be a good source of butts..I guess not, if not bone in


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't know about the Tampa area; perhaps they have different meat packers supply them. But up here in the PNW, Costco butts are de-boned.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 19, 2015)

will75 said:


> Anyone in tampa/brandon/clearwater area.. Do you know if they have bone in butts or should i just check wallyworld/win dixie... i can get them $1.50-1.75 a pound sometimes from the dixie that are very nice with even good money muscles.  Not that i care about slicing. i just pull. But anyway, I figured costco would be a good source of butts..I guess not, if not bone in



Will..  I buy my bone-in Butts at GFS (Gordon Food Services)..  paid $1.19 lb a few weeks ago..  they come 2 in a  pack (twin pack)...  you can buy by the single pack or the case...  there are a few GFS's in your area...  here's a store locator search I did for ya...   They are geared towards restaurants but sell to the public..  best thing is ... you don't need a membership...  

https://www.gfs.com/en/gfsstore/locator


----------



## will75 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks! I didn't know GFS sold to public. i know one is off of dale mabry..Debating on going today or tuesday. It's getting late now though, doubt i can hit costco and gfs to get all my supplies. Will keep it in mind!


----------



## bigkauna (Sep 20, 2015)

I have always had good luck with Costco meat as for the Boston butt the last ones I got where from Sam's club and the smoked up really nice.  I'm really interested in getting some pork belly from Costco


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 21, 2015)

FWIW, the Costcos I've visited in the Atlanta area just have the deboned butts and pointless brisket flats.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Still thinking GFS is going to be your best bet...


----------



## will75 (Sep 21, 2015)

Checked GFS and costco out... neither have bone in butt's in tampa area.. Went over to master purveyors who also sells to comp people in the area..  $1.29 a pound picked up 42.. lb duroc was expensive and the guy said the comp guys don't but it, because their regular they feel is just as good.


----------



## david230 (Sep 21, 2015)

My favorite are the 3-per cyrovac baby back ribs, going from $3.59 to $3.99/lb.  As someone here said, they are very meaty and the membrane has been removed already so you save a bit of time!  Other brands at the regular markets simply do not compare.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 21, 2015)

GFS had to have been out just for the day... they do sell out often...


----------



## will75 (Sep 22, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> GFS had to have been out just for the day... they do sell out often...


lady at the clearwater loc said they only special order on request. Not sure about the tampa or brandon GFS. I was annoyed that i had to drive 45 mins to east tampa to get the butts, but i guess it's quality that matters.....  costco was so expensive.. $5 a pound for choice brisket,  GFS was $3, and the other place i went was $3 for brisket, and $3.69 for prime..But they say prime doesn't make much difference in brisket, at least that's what i'v heard


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm south of ya (Palmetto)..  So I go to the Bradenton store


----------



## will75 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like it's random then. I am confident in the master purveyors.. i guess i will know more soon! lol


----------

